# Clear Water, No Wind=Scarce Fish



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Started at dark yesterday and ended up putting the boat in at 3 different places. The last 2 I had textbook conditons just no fish to go with them. I scraped, scratchted, scrounged and dug for everyone of these.:banghead Maybe I should have given one of these up as an offering to the Flounder Gods so next time they will be a little more cooperative.








Biggest was 4.8lbs


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like the last move you made last night paid off for you! Me and FlounderAssassin are frying up the 4 we got last night as i type! :hungry :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like all your scraping and scrounging paid off, nice haul of flatties.:hungry


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (10/17/2008)*looks like the last move you made last night paid off for you! Me and FlounderAssassin are frying up the 4 we got last night as i type! :hungry :letsdrink


Yeah, I did manage to find some but they weren't in any particular spot. For the amount of ground that I covered I should have had a lot more to show for. Oh well, I guess thats why they call it fishing, not catching,

Anyway, it was nice meeting you guys last night, hate that I wasn't able to hang around and shoot the bull with you guys for a little longer. Maybe one day I can come down early one afternoon and won't have to be in such a hurry. :letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor little Five Prongs.....only got ten.............wwwwwaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!! 

Better luck next time.........:moon oke


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul!:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

damn nice haul...and it was great getting to meet you also!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job


----------

